# kouzelné slůvko



## Encolpius

Zdravím, *co si myslí* rodilí mluvčí o výrazu "a co kouzelné slůvko", které je evidentně doslovný překlad anglického idiomu "what's the magic word", které používají rodiče, aby upozornili své ratolesti, jak se hezky zdraví, nebo jak poděkovat. Já jsem zde slyšel "jak se říká", které se mi líbí více a nesmrdí anglicismem....Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Zda je to převzaté z angličtiny, to nevím, ale pro Čecha to anglicismem nesmrdí.
Běžně používané.
V češtině to dává stejný smysl jako v angličtině.
V drtivé většině se používá pro slůvko "prosím". V menší míře pro "děkuji". V jiných případech prakticky nikdy.

"Jak se říká?" se používá běžně pro jakoukoliv slušnou frázi: prosím, děkuji, dobrý den apod.

Rozdíl by mohl být také, že "Jak se říká?" má podtón nadřazenosti. Otec kárá dítě. Mezi jinými skupinami je to buď kamarádské pošťouchnutí nebo výsměšný výraz.
Kdežto na "Zapomněl jste na kouzelné slůvko." je již možné narazit i mezi dospělými.


----------



## Encolpius

Takže výraz "kouzelné slůvko" je běžně používaný dlouhodobě známý český výraz?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Od mého dětství ano. Více nevím.
Ale Čechy mají drtivou většinu přejatých slov a frází z německého jazyka vzhledem ke společné historii.
S anglickým jazykem Češi prakticky nepřišli do styku. Až po revoluci, případně za socialismu přes underground.
Takže pokud "magic word" pochází z angličtiny, pak se to k nám dostalo přes jiné jazyky. Každopádně "kouzelné slůvko" pro nás nemá nádech cizího výrazu.


----------



## bibax

Název tohoto "threadu" bych do angličtiny přeložil spíše "the goat word" než "the magic word". 

Když jsem v dětství zapomněl poděkovat, byl jsem napomenut slovy: "Co řekneš?".

Jinak "kouzelné slůvko" je otřepané klišé, na to se odpovídá takto:
_"Dej mi cigaretu!" - "A co kouzelné slůvko?" - "Abrakadabra, dej mi cigaretu!"_

BTW: Čechové přišli ve větší míře do styku s angličtinou již po 1. světové válce.


----------



## morior_invictus

Hrdlodus said:


> V drtivé většině se používá pro slůvko "prosím". V menší míře pro "děkuji". V jiných případech prakticky nikdy.


. Souhlas!


bibax said:


> Jinak "kouzelné slůvko" je otřepané klišé, na to se odpovídá takto:
> _"Dej mi cigaretu!" - "A co kouzelné slůvko?" - "Abrakadabra, dej mi cigaretu!"_


. Mimochodem děkuji za ten _kratér_.


----------



## monalisa!

bibax said:


> Název tohoto "threadu" bych do angličtiny přeložil spíše "*the goat word*" než "the magic word".
> .


Hi bibax, what do you mean by that? isn't the English equivalent just "and what's the magic word"?


----------



## bibax

The title of this thread was originally: *kozelné slůvko
*
It seems that kozelný instead of kouzelný is a common typo. There are plenty of "kozelný dědeček", "kozelný svět operety", etc. on the Net.

BTW the adjective from "kozel" is "kozlí".


----------



## AllTaken

monalisa! said:


> Hi bibax, what do you mean by that? isn't the English equivalent just "and what's the magic word"?


As I understand it, there was a typo in the name of this thread and instead of "ko*u*zelné" it was "kozelné".

Kouzelné = magical
Kozelné ... kozel = goat  (kozelné doesnt mean anything though)

it was a joke


----------



## monalisa!

Thanks bibax, Alltaken


----------

